
Why Did Google Suppress Auto-Complete for “Clinton Body Count”? - mayankkaizen
https://medium.com/@zacharyvorhies/detect-when-google-is-lying-about-autocompletes-political-bias-1eff618926f6
======
Steko
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20190815/18023542791/lates...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20190815/18023542791/latest-
google-whistleblower-to-prove-anti-conservative-bias-doesnt-prove-anything-
appears-to-be-bigoted-conspiracy-theorist.shtml)

 _What O’Keefe’s video leaves out, though, is that his much-hyped insider is
not as credible as he claims. On social media, Vorhies is an avid promoter of
anti-Semitic accusations that banks, the media, and the United States
government are controlled by “Zionists.” He’s also pushed conspiracy theories
like QAnon, Pizzagate, and the discredited claim that vaccines cause autism._

------
cde-v
Because Google and the shadow government are out to get you, Mouth breathers
are a serious threat to their power.

------
cheeky78
Can't we just admit that Google has a left-leaning bias? It's so obvious in
cases like this.

This is the scary part: if there is right-leaning bias, people are protesting
in the streets. left-leaning bias? crickets and business as usual with many
people even denying that this is even a problem.

~~~
not_a_cop75
Can't we admit that the only way a search engine can provide answers is to
assume some answers must be right and others wrong? That is to say, Google
must have an opinion or leaning about all things.

~~~
cheeky78
yes, and many times, it's wrong.

